# Renovation Equals New Shop!



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

In early April we started renovating and finally ended Phase 2 in early June. They say "What doesn't kill you makes you stronger".... When I get my strength back I'll dispute that claim. Below are a few pics of some planters I threw together and some bird feeders. The UGA bird feeders bought me a new jointer, plus an aquarium stand completed before the renovation began and a shot of a window seat for Marco to look from. It was built last weekend hopefully the first of many projects in the years to come.We used luan on the walls with a clear satin polycoat. The Luan has a nice pattern to it and we were able to do three bedrooms with it. The Polycoat is Min Wax's "Oil Modified" it has little to no odor, a big plus.

My much better half suggested with the renovation plan to move my shop inside the house. After realizing there wasn't a catch to it my new shop is 12x17 with a 6x6 tool closet. My old shop 10x12 now stores wood, the outdoor tools and my old small work bench. It's not full and has plenty of space to use for applying finish. Needles to say I am still thrilled and love my wife even more.

Pic#1 Is the Luan walls, Marco's Window Seat and the Aquarium Stand

Pic#2 are the Bird Feeders and 3 small Planters

Pic#3 are the 2 Big Planters the old Shop and reclaimed wood on the outside of the shop

Pic#4 is the shop from the door of the house

Pic#5 is from the other end with from left to right, the door to the house, the door to the tool closet and the door out side

Pic#6 Shop

Pic#7 Shop featuring my new Dewalt Air Compressor. The old compressor died during renovation

Pic#8 a bad shot of the tool closet


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Jim, most is very nice except for the crappy bird feeder.

Steve
Georgia Tech EE '74

;-)


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Jim.

If I give you my number, can you have your wife call my wife....ROTFL....


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey Jimbo,
I like what I saw. I especially like the bird feeders and have a question...it appears you own a cat (staircase under window) - does the sheet metal column wrap keep cats & squirrels out of the bird feeders? I am just down the street from Athens, GA (Auburn) and we have some very problem-solving squirrels visiting our feeders! The squirrels also provide hours of entertainment for our Boston Terrier!


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey Big Steve, I have a friend who is a big Yellow Jacket fan. Other than that he is a really nice guy! 

Sorry JW2170 getting an attached/bigger shop was the 3rd and final wish granted by the Genie! I'm still in shock

OPG3 the stairs are Marco's (Dog) to sit and look (bark) out the window but yes I wrapped the post for the Bird Feeders with Valley metal (inexpensive) to keep the squirels from raiding the feeders. Literally had to move the post further away from the tree as the furrly little tree rats would jump from the tree to the post for a feast. You can see where their scratches on the metal ends (about 5 feet) in their futile efforts at climbing/jumping up. For us the Blue Jays and Dove have taken the squirrels efforts and fling the seed on the ground so every body is happy including the feed store. I ration out 20 pounds a week.


----------

